# Mullein Tea



## rika (Feb 22, 2008)

Can someone give me information on Mullein Tea for lung problems. I can find places to order it, but no explanation of exactly what it is or how it works? Thanks for your help!:help:


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

http://medherb.com/Therapeutics/Respiratory_-_Acute_and_Chronic_Case_Studies.htm

Verbascum. Common name: Mullein. Taken internally it is expectorant and demulcent. Native Americans included it in pipe mixes with tobacco, and also inhaled the vapors of the tea for colds and lung problems. See the accompanying commentary on smoking it.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Mullein is a herb, Verbascum thapsus. It goes by many common names, including Aaronâs Rod, Velvet Plant, Woollen Blanket Herb, Bullockâs Lungwort, Flannel Flower, Shepherdâs Club, Hareâs Beard, Pig Taper, Candlewick, Clot, Hagâs Tapers, Doffle, Feltwort, Graveyard Dust, Hagâs Tapers, Hedge Taper, Jupiterâs Staff, Ladyâs Foxglove, Old Manâs Fennel, Peterâs Staff, Shepherdâs Club, Shepherdâs Herb, Torches, Velvetback, Velvet Plant.

Leaves and flowers are used to treat lung problems, kidney infections, haemorrhoids, sore throat, indigestion, earache and skin problems such as eczema. The leaves and flowers are used to treat coughs and bronchitis. An infusion of the flowers relieves pain and induces sleep. It is also used for nasal congestion, wounds, hives, shingles, ear infections, tired or inflamed eyes, infections and inflammations. A syrup made from the leaves is used to treat chronic coughing, such as in whooping cough, tuberculosis or smokerâs cough. It is a general painkiller and helps to induce a restful sleep. A poultice of the leaves is effective on open wounds and alleviates leprosy. It is also used to remove warts. Crush the leaves and rub on sore areas of nappy rash.

Pour 1 cup boiling water over 1-2 teaspoon dried leaves, steep for 10 minutes. Drink up to 3 cups per day. 

Expectorant, demulcent, diuretic, anti-inflammatory, nervine, antispasmodic, vulnerary, alterative, astringent, narcotic.

NB: Don't panic. Narcotic is a medicinal term for a substance which makes you sleepy!

Warning: When taken internally to excess, it can become toxic. The seeds are poisonous. Leaf hairs are irritating, so always strain infusions carefully through fine muslin before using.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

where do you live? around here it is a common roadside "weed."


----------



## rika (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank You all for the Information. I live in San Antonio, Tx. I have severe COPD and was told it would be good for my lungs. I also take a B/P Rx. and A sleep medication, so should I keep taking the sleep med. if I am going to be drinking the tea? I already received my tea bags from Altiva (or something like that). The COPD is caused by years (35) of smoking until I had a complete melt down and in 1999 I wound up in the hospital on a ventilator for 18 days and dang near died. But I did quit smoking then! Thanks again for your help. What about drinking the tea and using the sleeping pill? Any advice?


----------

